# Look Familiar???



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Does this guy look familiar to any of you? Yes, it's Jan's MyKee, who will be coming to live at our house in a few weeks! 

Long story short--- I haven't heard anything from Shadow's breeder since right after we lost her. I have tried contacting her several times, but no response. I'm not sure if she's had 2nd thoughts regarding her offer of a puppy, or not. If she does follow through, we'll have two like we wanted in the first place. If she doesn't, then we will at least have one baby to love.:baby:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's wonderful, I am so happy for you!!!!! What a cutie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats awesome!! He is sooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!

Odd about shadows breeder??? Did they refund $$$ atleast??

Congrats!
Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG~! I am so very happy for you! MyKee is just ADORABLE! And Jan is a wonderful person, she's a hoot!
Congrats on getting a new puppy! :whoo: 
And I can't believe that Shadow's breeder isn't keeping up with you. What a shame....:frusty:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, Leslie! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! :whoo: MyKee looks so cute and will have such a wonderful home with you and your family! Congratulations!! :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,

I AM SOOOOO EXCITED TOO! He was my favorite and I will get to play with him too! I gotta use him to convince Jim that Dora really needs a brother!

If you ever need a puppy sitter... you have one right down the road!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeahhhhh!:whoo: I am so happy to hear that MyKee will be going home with you! Congrats on the new little one! Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Leslie,

I am sooooo happy for you he is a cute! He kind of looks like my puppy I am getting. Is that one of the breeders on here....anyway that is just great news.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Look at all the respones from everyone.....can you tell we have been waiting for this day. I think Mykee will have to have us all as like say....God Parents.:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so pleased you all are so excited for me. Not that I didn't think you wouldn't be, given all we've been through together. 

I'm gonna need your help for something. Unfortunately, my DH has an extremely "stressed" relationship with his b-i-l named Mike. Needless to say, he isn't too fond of MyKee's name. I've explained the situation to Jan and she totally understands why we need to change his name and gives her permission to do so :biggrin1: I thought it would be nice to try to stay w/the "keeper" theme of the litter, somehow. But, I'm not coming up w/any good ideas. 

So, let the Name Game begin! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, this is just the BEST news EVER..... well, short of MY getting a new puppy! I'm so happy for you. 

What a lucky puppy MyKee is.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You stinker, you started a new thread & I didnt see it till now!!! He is absolutely beautiful. How about since Black & Tan is a beer - "Hops" Unless of course you are not beer people.
My husband would love to name his dog after a beer!! haha, good thing I named them all. 

I am just so happy for you guys!!!!
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adorable...congrats!

Trish


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You stinker, you started a new thread & I didnt see it till now!!! He is absolutely beautiful. How about since Black & Tan is a beer - "Hops" Unless of course you are not beer people.
> My husband would love to name his dog after a beer!! haha, good thing I named them all.
> 
> I am just so happy for you guys!!!!
> Laurie


Laurie,

Hubby is a _total_ beer person. I, on the other hand, hate the taste. Make mine wine, please...


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Ooooh, what wonderful news! He is adorable (but I've thought that since I first saw his picture). Congratulations on your new pup!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like beer, but LOVE wine!! maybe you can come up with a combo name.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I am *so* excited for you Leslie! You'd think I was getting MyKee, I'm so excited. He is adorable and you can just see the love in his eyes. This news is the *BEST!!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, names....hmmm. There's Keeper of the Flame, Keeper of the Stars..
Here are the lyrics to Keeper of the Stars....a pretty song, really.

It was no accident me finding you
Someone had a hand in it
Long before we ever knew
Now I just cant believe youre in my life
Heavens smilin down on me
As I look at you tonight

I tip my hat to the keeper of the stars
He sure knew what he was doin
When he joined these two hearts
I hold everything
When I hold you in my arms
Ive got all Ill ever need
Thanks to the keeper of the stars

Soft moonlight on your face oh how you shine
It takes my breath away
Just to look into your eyes
I know I dont deserve a treasure like you
There really are no words
To show my gratitude

So I tip my hat to the keeper of the stars
He sure knew what he was doin
When he joined these two hearts
I hold everything
When I hold you in my arms
Ive got all Ill ever need
Thanks to the keeper of the stars

It was no accident me finding you
Someone had a hand in it
Long before we ever knew

Susan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I like Peter(pan) in honor of shadow
I like Wilson too.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Conrats to you! You got beautiful little puppy from a sweet breeder!

Hugs to your new addition and those who walk on 2 legs too!

Krimsin


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan-- I have goosebumps!!! That's beautiful...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

reece said:


> I like Peter(pan) in honor of shadow
> I like Wilson too.


I'd love honoring Shadow's memory, too.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG!!! You are soooo lucky. He is adorable. I am so glad that you will have a new friend in your home soon.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

And Peter is the Keeper of the Keys to Heaven. That would certainly honor Shadow. You could also name the little guy "Keeper". He definitely is that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Isnt one of the other pups in that litter Peter? How about Shade - or keeper


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> And Peter is the Keeper of the Keys to Heaven. That would certainly honor Shadow. You could also name the little guy "Keeper". He definitely is that!


I like Peter, too. But, that's what the other male in the litter, the one Jan's keeping, is named.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Well we will just make Jan change his nameound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

If you like the opposite it could have something to do with sunshine, or on a more somber note I thought of Danny Boy cause of the line from the song 'Tis I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow, Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy, I love you so.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I like Keeper. It's different. It's cute and it stays with the theme. His AKC name could be anything you want....Keeper of XXXX.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to make anyone cry, expecially you Leslie, but I am crying as I type 
Keeper of Shadow's memories


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to make anyone cry, expecially you Leslie, but I am crying as I type 
Keeper of Shadow's memories


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

I am sooooo very excited for you, he is an absolute doll!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Not to make anyone cry, expecially you Leslie, but I am crying as I type
> Keeper of Shadow's memories


That's precious...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you know that every time you look at this beautiful pup, you will also have your memories of Shadow!! You really did open a can of worms asking for help with names - you guys are going have your heads spinning soon! You know in the long run, you will pick the perfect name.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Leslie!!!

*We are related*!!!!!! :bounce:

Austin (my second baby boy) and your new baby are half brothers!!!!

Could not happen to a better person!

I am *sooooooooo* excited for you!!!! eace: eace:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Leslie I am soooo happy for you, congratulations! By all accounts, Jan is an amazing breeder and I know you and your new pup will have many wonderful times together!

On a silly note, if you like wine, you could name the pup "Keeper of the Vinyard" or "Keeper of the Cellar" and call it Merlot ('Lo for short, I love nicknames as you know )

~Kristin


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Not to make anyone cry, expecially you Leslie, but I am crying as I type
> Keeper of Shadow's memories


Dont worry Laurie, I was already crying when I read the news of a new puppy for Leslie and her family.

Congratulations Leslie we are all so happy for you and to end up with one of Jan's pups wow you lucky lucky girl.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so happy for you. Mykee will have a wonderful home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

"Keeper of the Vinyard" 
That's cute Kristin. He could be called Vino.....

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm still so excited for you and Lynn 

I understand having to change the name. Gucci's breeder had named her "Connie" "Constellation something or other' regarding stars. lol....Gucci is SOOOO not a Connie, had to change it  I'm glad Jan is cool with it. I have a hard time when I have a bad association with a name too.

You could do anything that ended in Kee, or Keefer, like someone else suggested, or.....gosh, I don't know, wait and get a feel for his personality. I'm sure you will get lots of input from the forum, since you asked. ound: 

He kinda looks like a Rocky........or Woody, Or Pepe, Oh....wait! That was Lynn's thread with the cartoon theme :brick: :brick: tee hee hee.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I should read then entire thread before I post. You could do "He's a Keeper" call him Heza, Keeper of the Heart, Mighty Keeper, Big Time Keeper.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, omg, I'm soooooooooooo happy for you and hubby!!! A new baby boy. Lucky thang!! :whoo: Can you imagine if you get a call from Shadow's breeder and end up with TWO babies?? Oh my. lol I wonder why she hasn't responded.....

Here's a link to some Japanese names that might give you ideas. They are the Gate Keepers. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gate_Keepers#Characters

I like Danny Boy, how touching.

Wine-related names are good too. I love Merlot and there's Vinny or Vino.

There this which I found interesting: "9 Keeper baby names for boys. Garth, Parker and Warner are popular Keeper baby names. Gardner, Hayward, Kai, Kaspar, Lord and Taverner are uncommon Keeper baby names." at http://www.thinkbabynames.com/search/1/keeper


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I live an hour from the CA wine country - my fav is the Sonoma Valley...here are some Sonoma Valley winery names that could be used!

Asti
Fanucchi
Jordan
Kamen
Kistler
Jackson 
Meeker
Simi

Austin was almost Jackson - jax for short But I wanted something Texas related and Jan had called him Power first! so austin texas - austin power...his AKC name is Power of Persuation!
but I think Kamen is really cute!! eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, I am so happy for you- what a little sweetheart. And what a perfect match you two will be... I love the video of Mykee sending us all kisses from a while back. He will certainly help you keep Shadow's memory close to your heart. I feel like I am getting a puppy! I am so excited. Please tell us all about it- how you and Jan decided on Mykee- when the big day is.... I am so in love with your little boy. 

Jan, I think you might just be an angel.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie I am still so excited for you--- I am not in tears, i am grinning from ear to ear.

Ok now for the name game thanks for asking us to play (did I mention I love the name game)

I love *Keefer* (of course I am a big 24 fan) and I like *Keeper*.

Since this feels like it was meant to be how about *Karma* or *Kismet*

Since he will be keep watch over Shadow's memory, how about *Shepherd *(*Shep* for short)

I also really like *Noah*, and *Moses* (not on a keeper theme-- but they feel like special names for a special boy)

In tribute to Shadow, how about *Shay*? or if you want cuban spelling *Che*.


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi - Your new MyKee is absolutely adorable!!!! I was sorry to hear Shadow passed away. Best wishes for lots of fun and good health with your new babe. Joyce


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't realize he was the one giving us kisses. I knew I recognized that face! Wow, now I am even more excited for you. He is sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rats. I can't get the videos to run on this computer at work. All I get is a little red X. I got a new computer so maybe I need to download a player...I have RealPlayer downloaded though.... I wanted to go back and see the kiss video. Guess I'll have to wait till I get home to see MyKee kissing.

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are LOTS of name ideas so far!  I don't know about the Chinese ones, those would be hard to yell out the back door! lol 

Did you want to stay with the "Keeper" theme?

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan- I think it runs w/Quicktime


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Wow, names....hmmm. There's Keeper of the Flame, Keeper of the Stars..
> Here are the lyrics to Keeper of the Stars....a pretty song, really.
> 
> It was no accident me finding you
> ...


I have goosebumps from my neck to my ankles reading that.....and tears. Wow what a powerful song. And MyKee is a powerful little boy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Susan-- I have goosebumps!!! That's beautiful...


Oh my gosh, we have the same reaction to it. I just read it again and am full of goosebumps. Who sings it?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> Well we will just make Jan change his nameound:


I guess we could have 2 with the same name. Peter 1 and Peter 2. ound: I wonder if ViKee would like to be Peterette? ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> I guess we could have 2 with the same name. Peter 1 and Peter 2.


pete and repete!!! Jan, is this one of your happiest puppy placements? I haven't stopped grinning since I read the news....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara- I thought it would be nice to stay w/the keeper theme in honor of Dee's husband. I'd also like to somehow honor Shadow's memory, too. See why I need help from all of you?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Who sings it?

Tracy Byrd. 

Leslie, the Quicktime download worked!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I didn't realize he was the one giving us kisses. I knew I recognized that face! Wow, now I am even more excited for you. He is sooooooo cute!!!!


Here's his kisses at the top right. http://jashavanese.com/
I just took some videos of him...now to see if they turned out for Leslie but I doubt he can beat those kisses he's sending his new Mommy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This will be a tough one, I am sure in the next few weeks you will get a lot of suggestions!! I cant stop grinning - I am so happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> pete and repete!!! Jan, is this one of your happiest puppy placements? I haven't stopped grinning since I read the news....


They have all been fantastic but I do have to admit this one is really special after all Leslie has been through and somehow I managed to keep my mouth shut about it until Leslie was ready to post. Catherine was the one who let me know it was here and she's jumping up and down on an im. :dance: See how lucky I've been at placing puppies? I feel so blessed and they feel like family. :grouphug: They're stuck with me now  If my puppies keep going out to California they're going to wind up talking me into moving back home!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Who sings it?
> 
> Tracy Byrd.
> 
> Leslie, the Quicktime download worked!


I'm going to have to find a place on the web so I can download it....or take a trip to the store


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Thats awesome!! He is sooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Odd about shadows breeder??? Did they refund $$$ atleast??
> 
> ...


Yes, Ryan. She returned Shadow's purchase price and the deposit she had from us for another puppy. All of which, went straight to vet bills...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> OMG~! I am so very happy for you! MyKee is just ADORABLE! And Jan is a wonderful person, she's a hoot!
> Congrats on getting a new puppy! :whoo:


Katie is a hoot too! And very patient LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> They have all been fantastic but I do have to admit this one is really special after all Leslie has been through and somehow I managed to keep my mouth shut about it until Leslie was ready to post. Catherine was the one who let me know it was here and she's jumping up and down on an im. :dance: See how lucky I've been at placing puppies? I feel so blessed and they feel like family. :grouphug: They're stuck with me now  If my puppies keep going out to California they're going to wind up talking me into moving back home!


Jan - Remember it's "blessed", not "stuck". We're all blessed to have you as our breeder! You're awesome! :first:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Leslie,
Congratulations! I was so happy to hear this wonderful news! MyKee is sooo cute. Enjoy! 

Susan, the lyric is so very touching! 


Best,
Poornima


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Leslie, I am so happy for you- what a little sweetheart. And what a perfect match you two will be... I love the video of Mykee sending us all kisses from a while back. He will certainly help you keep Shadow's memory close to your heart. I feel like I am getting a puppy! I am so excited. Please tell us all about it- how you and Jan decided on Mykee- when the big day is.... I am so in love with your little boy.
> 
> Jan, I think you might just be an angel.


Missy- The day MyKee gave us kisses, is the day I contacted Jan about the puppies. Those kisses are what sent me over the edge, they just melted my heart! :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> Missy- The day MyKee gave us kisses, is the day I contacted Jan about the puppies. Those kisses are what sent me over the edge, they just melted my heart!


OK, now I'm crying! but still with a big grin on my face!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Jan - Remember it's "blessed", not "stuck". We're all blessed to have you as our breeder! You're awesome! :first:


I'll toast to that Leslie!!! Don't know how I got so fortunate!!! 
But sure am glad I did!eace: eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am just soooooo excited, words can not express how I feel.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

anneks said:


> If you like the opposite it could have something to do with sunshine, or on a more somber note I thought of Danny Boy cause of the line from the song 'Tis I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow, Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy, I love you so.


WhooooooHooooo!! Wonderful news and what a great looking boy! I love the idea of Danny Boy too. Also, I'm sorta likeing Sonny ~ short for Sunshine, like the opposite of a shadow. I like "Keeper of Good Memories" ` and you could call him Memo! Congratulations!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I guess we could have 2 with the same name. Peter 1 and Peter 2. ound: I wonder if ViKee would like to be Peterette? ound:


It would be like George Forman, all 6 of his kids are named George or George is in the name like Georgette


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Sonny! This thread has grown faster than the HSD thread! I like this thread a lot better. I am assuming Kara and Amy that Leslie and Mykee are welcome on Frito Island---


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie! He looks like a little love bug!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle::grouphug: I'm thrilled for you Leslie! :grouphug::juggle::clap2:

:eyebrows:He is just a doll!:eyebrows:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Leslie, honeymoon is over--- we need more pictures!!! you'll just have to pester Jan.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> .
> Here are the lyrics to Keeper of the Stars....a pretty song, really.
> 
> It was no accident me finding you
> ...


Wow Susan ! I really like that, so I am going to put it in this thread again.

I am all for remembering Shadow's memory and everything Leslie has had to go though in this journey. I wish I could help with names but I am really bad at it.....sorry.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Leslie I am Very happy that you have another little Baby back in Your Life although I am Perplexed why the Breeder would be holding back on a Replacement Hav or at least some $$ for some of the Bills. Hmmm...well at least you can have this little angel to fall all over in the meanwhile...what a sweetheart.....I could just eat him up..:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Leslie, I am soooooooooo happy for you.:whoo: :cheer2: :cheer2: I am perplexed about your breeder too. Gee, you think she would call you either way.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very happy for you and your family. You are wonderful parents and deserve only the best. Enjoy your new baby & we will enjoy watching him grow.

All the best,


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Leslie I am Very happy that you have another little Baby back in Your Life although I am Perplexed why the Breeder would be holding back on a Replacement Hav or at least some $$ for some of the Bills. Hmmm...well at least you can have this little angel to fall all over in the meanwhile...what a sweetheart.....I could just eat him up..:biggrin1:
> 
> Derek


Derek,

She did refund every penny I ever gave her for Shadow and the deposit for another puppy we had given her. I'm not positive she isn't going to follow through w/her promise of another puppy. However, I'm not getting any response from her when I've tried contacting her. So, I decided not to wait, which is why MyKee is going to be ours.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie, i am so happy for you! try "keeper of the stars", star. or my favorite, "keeper of sunshine", sunny.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh Ok then My Mistake....I'm glad that you have another little baby in your life then...Cheers...eace: 

Derek


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

havashadow said:


> She did refund every penny I ever gave her for Shadow and the deposit for another puppy we had given her.
> 
> 
> > Oh Leslie. That is good that you got your money back. It was the right thing for her to do. Maybe she feels bad and just cannot face you. Or she is out of town.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Leslie, what great news! He's sooooo cute


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Leslie, I couldn't be happier for you, and I'd bet my boots that Shadow is looking down on you and smiling that wonderful hav smile. You and MyKee are about to start on a great adventure together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!
I am so happy for you and your family:hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS- Are you Cal fans? How about Oski? How about Kahlua or Kal for short
What about Waldo? (Where's Waldo books)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Leslie ~ I am so happy for you ~ I could squeeze you!!! We are all so thrilled for you!!! He is soooooooooo darling!!!!!*

Libby & Kohana


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie,

I too like "Keeper of the Stars" and call him Star! What better way to express your memories for Shadow. I am so thrilled for you!!!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

How about "shadowbox of memories"...in shadows memory and her husbands???


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I appologize for for not knowing Dee's husband's name but I dont know Dee either. I was thinking of a suggestion for your puppy's call name. What is her husbands name?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, what wonderful news! He is just adorable and I am so very happy for you! Right now I am drawing a blank on the name....sorry! I like all the suggestions you've received though! Tough decision!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What a happy new chapter after such a sad one! He is beautiful! I like Sunny -- there is no Shadow without the Sun! Keeper would be a great name too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How about twilight?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have NEVER been so excited about a puppy placement!!!!!!

Cngratulations. You and MyKee are very lucky. Thank you Jan for placing them together.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Jan - Remember it's "blessed", not "stuck". We're all blessed to have you as our breeder! You're awesome! :first:


Leslie, I have to be able to get my head through doors :boink: and so many have made such nice comments that my husband is going to have to push me from behind tomorrow. 
It's great people that make breeding such a joy so I'm sending the awesome right backatcha.
When I bug you for lots of pictures, remember you're blessed. :becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

brandy said:


> I appologize for for not knowing Dee's husband's name but I dont know Dee either. I was thinking of a suggestion for your puppy's call name. What is her husbands name?


It's Glen. He was a loving and gentle man and Dee is a wonderful woman that I have a ton of respect for. She got her granddaughter into showing and I believe she's the top junior handler now. Now there's something to give someone a fat head over


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I have NEVER been so excited about a puppy placement!!!!!!
> 
> Cngratulations. You and MyKee are very lucky. Thank you Jan for placing them together.


That's sweet of you Cheryl. I feel like the lucky one in this. I made a wonderful friend and MyKee (soon to be renamed) will have a great home.
On a different subject, I got on the web and found a website where I could hear Keeper of the Stars. Wow is that a nice song. Did you know you can buy stars that are forever registered to you and you name them? My husband bought one for me that's named after my Dad and the pom I had for so many years. That's one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh I am sooooo happy for you!!! What a beautiful pup!!!
Exactly like I wished Sierra to be....but then again, I love her just as much as if she would be a black and tan hihihihi!
Mykee will lift up your spirits!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, Leslie !!!!!!

That is great news. I am so happy for you. 

I hope you are able have two puppies in the future. Its great to watch them play. 

That is one beautiful and lucky puppy. He is going to get a lot of L O V E !!!!!

Best Wishes

Jorge Z


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie,
That is wonderful. Mykee is a doll!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, that sounds like an amazing gift. Good for you!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and MyKee....this is really such good news. I keep having the name "KeySha" or a better spelling would be Kesha ( for Keeper of Shadow)' run through my brain, but might be more of a girls name. 
Anyway, I hope it works out that you get two puppies......


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan and I have decided to use Keeper of the Stars as his registered name (kennel names included, too, of course) I'm still not sure on his call name. I like Sunny, but my daughter's s-i-l's name is Sunnie. They do come regularly to visit, not sure she'd feel honored to know a dog w/her name :biggrin1: 

I was thinking of maybe naming him after a star...like Sirius, the dog star. But, hubby nixed that one. Oh well, not so sure I like it either. Why don't they give stars cute names???  :frusty: 

So, please keep you thinking caps on and continue w/the suggestions.

Thank you all for your excitement and well wishes. I'm so happy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What is wrong with just "Star"? Or Starbuck?  Or better yet, Superstar  Look into the greek names of constellations,

http://www.astro.wisc.edu/~dolan/constellations/constellation_list.html

for some ideas.

Gucci was actually named something to with a constellation (that was the breeder's theme) and she was called "Connie" for short, but I just couldn't see her as being a "Connie". lol

I think Sunny/Sunshine is cute, too..Maybe her SIL would be flattered?  We had a good friend name their dog Jake, which is my son's name and it didn't bother us, or my son.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I'm sorry I'm so late to reply to this thread but words cannot describe how happy I am about your new baby boy! Whatever name you decide on, I'm sure that you will keep Shadow's memory alive through your love of MyKee (soon to be renamed)! :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Something will hit you as just the right name for him. I like "Keeper". Smarty was named that because that is what she was, just a little "Smarty".


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and Shadow is smileing down on you. I like for a name Keeper of Shadow's Kisses. Shadow's last gift to you and your husband was Kisses.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, since you're going with the "star" theme, isn't MyKee's astrological sign "Leo"? That's a possibility for him. I still like "Keeper", though. He is definitely a keeper for you. I'm so excited for the day he comes to his forever home. Whatever name you choose will be perfect for him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie,
Maybe you won't know his name until you've had some time with him and then all of the sudden the perfect name will come to you.

So, when does he get to come and live with you??

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Leo is cute... Maybe Stardust?

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

Congrats!

I went back and read Shadow's story again - it was so touching and sad.

I am so excited for you and know this little one will be so in love with you.

I love the name Shepherd "Shep" or Shadow.

How about "KOS" Keeper of the Stars

Wishing you many happy times with new baby!

Marie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

You know Leslie, Jan was saying how her husband has a star named after her! - and since you both have agreed to name him his show name "Keeper of the Stars" I would suggest naming him Star and then do the same that Jan's husband did and have a star named in memory of Shadow and then when you are calling him Star it really has a meaning behind it all and links to Shadow's memory. Just a thought ~ also he is your little Star that are bringing all of your wishes ~ "Wish upon a Star!"

Libby


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I looked up Star in spanish it is Estelar- which I' not sure works -- but then on the same page was astro which is kind of cute--- but I really love *Cielo* (proncounced Chello) which literally means ceiling or sky but here is used in an expression

to thank one's lucky stars---dar gracias al cielo


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucky Star IS a cute name, too. You could call him "Lucky".

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mykee needs to be his own little being. Shadow had her time and it is over, now it is Mykee's time. He should not a reminder of something that was, but a new beginning. Give him his name and his will fill his place in your heart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. I'm not the greatest at names but all this talk about stars got me thinking about our galexy the Milky Way. The Milkey Way is made up of several spiral arms and our solar system is located on the inner edge of Orion's arm.
I know, I know Men in Black "The Galaxy is on Orion's Belt"
I still think Orion is a cute name.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Mykee needs to be his own little being. Shadow had her time and it is over, now it is Mykee's time. He should not a reminder of something that was, but a new beginning. Give him his name and his will fill his place in your heart.


Sandi- I agree. Although Shadow will always have a very special place in my heart, it is time to move forward. This new little guy is the beginning of a new chapter and he deserves to be who he is. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

I like many of the suggestions that have been given...so many I would have never even thought of. That would be why I asked for your help  I like Lucky Star (Lucky); one my 6 yr. old grandson suggested, Twinkle; and Leeann, I thought of Orion, too. I have to get DH's thoughts on these before we decide. As was said, we may need to live w/him for a bit before just the "right" name comes to us.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Leslie,

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!! He is darling!! And he and Oscar are distantly related!! Mykee's mama is a Sedoso dog and so is Oscar! 
I vote for Orion or Keeper. 

Marsha


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations.How about calling him "Stardust" and Dusty for short


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Congratulations.How about calling him "Stardust" and Dusty for short


That's what I was gonna say! I like "Dusty", still love "Keeper" too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, one more thought. *Luke* means light like the sun or a star... and your DH could say (insert darth vedor imitation here) "Luke--- I am your Father"


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Leslie,

I'm so happy and excited about your new family addition! How wonderful that you and Keeper of the Stars have found each other! You've got a real looker there too, and those puppy kisses are the best!

Hava great time getting all ready for the new baby and of course keep us posted!

beverly


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Missy....LOL....*

that's funny...

Leslie...wanted to say I also like Luke and Dusty....

hard decision....

Good luck..we can't wait to see pics and find out what you named him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!:whoo: One of my ideas has made it to the "box" this time!  woohoo.

You could even stick with the theme and name him LucKee Star. And, oh...when you are doodling, you could draw a star where the "a" is. hehe.

Yes, and I did go to college for this knowledge. ound: 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I like Lucky....because he will be so "lucky" to have you as his human parent!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have thought long an hard about a unique name, that has meaning. I am part iriquois indian, and my brother owns a wolf preserve ( the first dogs) . From the Lakoka Language I found a few that I liked"
Dog = Suka
Star = Wicahpi 
Bright Little one = Akula Sacred = Waca
Love = Waste Lake (call him Lake) 
and of course I love Lakota -
Just some ideas for you Leslie. 
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I have thought long an hard about a unique name, that has meaning. I am part iriquois indian, and my brother owns a wolf preserve ( the first dogs) . From the Lakoka Language I found a few that I liked"
> Dog = Suka
> Star = Wicahpi
> Bright Little one = Akula Sacred = Waca
> ...


Laurie,
This is awesome! I really like unique names. Can you tell me how you pronounce "Wicahpi"?

Also wanted to share what Jan sent to me yesterday. He's just the cutest thing!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at him, what a doll, He has got such a cute kissable little nose.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to kiss that little belly!!! Oh Leslie, what ever name you choose he is just the cutest and you can tell sweetest little boy. How big is he likely to be- he looks like a big boy- but it could be the photos--how big are his parents?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so cute. He makes you just want to scratch that little tummy. He's adorble.

Susan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If you are going with the Star theme how about Solar. I have always loved the name Solar Flair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is precious! Indeed......a Star  My guess, is the pronounciation is "Wikka-pee". 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, he looks so sweet, makes you just want to give him a tummy rub.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I think he is a big boy. I know he was the biggest when the litter was born. Can't exactly remember what size Jan said the parents are. Hopefully, she sees this and give those "stats". I do remember her saying Bandit's past puppies have grown quickly early on, then slowed way down. I wonder myself just how big he'll get. 

This is so exciting! Jan and I are currently working on when the best date for him to leave will be. Looks like very early Oct. I'll let you all know when we decide what the "big date" will be.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, I am so excited for you- I feel like flying out to sunny so cal for the delivery!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! I'm amazed at all the craetive minds here for coming up with a name with special meaning. I love so many of the suggestions made here. 

Leslie, those last pics are so darling!!! What a sweetipie.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

He's a sooooo adorable!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, he just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!! I believe that Kara is correct - Wikka-pee - you could call him Wik for short. I have always been interested in the progession from wolf to domestic dog & love to refer back to the indian meanings for things. 
I also like Misun (mee-soon) which means little brother (to shadow) 

I just can believe how cute he is!!! 
If you get him beg. of Oct, then you can plan the cross country trip and join our playdate on Oct 14th at my house!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is soooo adorable! Leslie, I am so excited... let me know the date so I can clear my calendar to come meet the little guy!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, we are all going to be so jealous of you , you will get to see that beautiful baby in person!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie,
Your little boy is so very cute! I am sure you must be eagerly awaiting the day he join you. We are EAGERLy looking forward to the pictures. I like the name Wichapi or the short Wik. 

All the best,
Poornima


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh....he's just the cutest thing! His puppy tummy demands some kisses. I just know he's going to bring so much joy into your life, Leslie. You *so* deserve it!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara,

I really like your's *LucKee Star!* Good Thinking!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, I'm in Colorado but just decided on a whim to check the Forum from the hotel------and I am so glad I did, because I'm THRILLED to hear your happy news about little MyKee!! He is a complete dollface, too. Cannot wait to hear more when I get back!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Leslie,

I'm way late reading this thread but I wanted to say I'm so very happy for you and your family!! :whoo: :clap2: :cheer2: 

This is wonderful news and MyKee is an absolute doll. 

If you hadn't already chosen his show name (and if it wasn't star-themed) then I would've said "Keeper of My Heart". He definitely tugs on the heartstrings.

Are you still taking votes for a call name? If so, I vote for Keeper. It's a beautiful call name and describes his place in your home perfectly. 

Again - I am SO happy for you guys! 

Wanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow how did I miss this thread.

Congratulations Leslie

I'm so happy for you. :whoo: :hug: :clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the posting the updated pictures!He is a cute playful one!You are going to have alot of fun Leslie!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy Leslie, the more and more I look at his pictures, he really looks a lot like Logan!! I am sticking with Wik!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leslie and Jan - He is such a cutie pie!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's today's update from Jan. It answers some of the questions about his size. I'm very pleased w/knowing he's the fastest learner and I'm relieved to know about the 90% potty pad use.:biggrin1:

_"He's still the biggest, but Dee says her biggest from that sire stop growing and the others start growing. I know Bandit's puppies grow fast to start with then slow way down. The one I co own gained 2.6 pounds in 6 months after she left here. I don't take anything for granted though and he may stay the largest. He's heavy boned and sturdy.

He loves to start the play and is the first to give kisses after playing. He's still the fastest learner and the world is his toy. Their first time on the grass, he had a blast playing from the start. My puppies have been startled by getting stuck in the tummy with blades of grass but not MyKee. He's the one who showed the others that the grass was fun. So far they're all about 90% using the potty pad but sometimes that means putting their front feet on it and going potty. If you keep on him when you get him, he should be fully potty trained quickly."_


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Leslie, he gets cuter & cuter. how in the world are you going to be able to wait?????


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

His half brother Austin is the perfect size Leslie...not too small - not too big! And quite the player and RLH play starter! Jan is right about growing fast then slowing down - Austin was bigger than Ollie at 6 months and Ollie was full grown. He has probably only gained 2 lbs now and he is almost 9 months now and seems to be full grown ! And the craziest - sweeetest personality!!

YOU ARE SOOOOO LUCKY!!!

LOTS of LICKS coming your way soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, This just made my day--- I was feeling really tired and this post just made me grin from ear to ear again. Cash was a really fast grower in his first 4 months (12 lbs at 4 months) but then he slowed down. Jasper grew after a year--- But I think it was because he was eating cash's puppy food!

I love how Jan describes him "the world is his toy." I love your avatar!!!! you may have to take your boy on a "Forum World Tour" since we all want to meet him---how would that be for early socialization??? you guys would have a place to stay in Boston.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jersey too!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that, Leslie! It's almost like we are ALL waiting for our little MyKee. So much fun to hear and see how he's developing. It sounds like your little boy will be putting smiles on your faces for years to come.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, I am so happy for you and MyKee. He is so adorable. I know you will find just the right name for him. Can't wait to see more and more pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Name*

He is adorable! How about calling him--Quixote (and "key" for short) :jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the new Avatar Leslie. I still get all giggley every time I think of you & your new boy, we are all soooooo happy for you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Keep the updates coming. They make my day!!!! I cannot believe how excited I am for you--are you sure that MYKEE is not coming to my house? I am just a tad north of you. Speaking of that, I have a son in Redlands and one in SD--is there a play date in our future?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Sandi- I agree. Although Shadow will always have a very special place in my heart, it is time to move forward. This new little guy is the beginning of a new chapter and he deserves to be who he is. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> I like many of the suggestions that have been given...so many I would have never even thought of. That would be why I asked for your help  I like Lucky Star (Lucky); one my 6 yr. old grandson suggested, Twinkle; and Leeann, I thought of Orion, too. I have to get DH's thoughts on these before we decide. As was said, we may need to live w/him for a bit before just the "right" name comes to us.


I was going to keep my 1 cent out of it, but I do agree, this is a new chapter and I think he deserves his own name. Shadow was brought into Leslie's life and will always remain in her heart (and probably all who read Shadow's story), but MyKee is a different dog and we're hoping for a very different outcome with him and a very long life. 
Leslie, you may need to live with him for a couple of days to see what name fits. I know whatever it is, it will be just right for him because it will be from your heart. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Amanda, we are all going to be so jealous of you , you will get to see that beautiful baby in person!!


I saw him fiiiiiiiiiiiirst <neener> :crazy: Sorry, I have a warped sense of humor at 4 am


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Boy Leslie, the more and more I look at his pictures, he really looks a lot like Logan!! I am sticking with Wik!!


He does look a lot like Logan. Does Logan have a lot of tan or silver in him? MyKee was born looking all black and as he dried I could see a little bit of color, then he went tan, then silver and a bit of tan. The silver seems to be taking over.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> His half brother Austin is the perfect size Leslie...not too small - not too big! And quite the player and RLH play starter! Jan is right about growing fast then slowing down - Austin was bigger than Ollie at 6 months and Ollie was full grown. He has probably only gained 2 lbs now and he is almost 9 months now and seems to be full grown ! And the craziest - sweeetest personality!!
> 
> YOU ARE SOOOOO LUCKY!!!
> 
> LOTS of LICKS coming your way soon!


Austin was the largest of the litter also. He got a great Mommy.....like MyKee's getting :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Laurie,
> This is awesome! I really like unique names. Can you tell me how you pronounce "Wicahpi"?
> 
> Also wanted to share what Jan sent to me yesterday. He's just the cutest thing!


Yiles, remind me to get a pedicure!! MyKee was teething on my toe, but it held him still long enough to get pictures of him. With a delayed flash I have a lot of pictures of his hiney :becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! I bet the hiney pictures are precious, and HE was just giving you a manicure 

Love the new avatar!!!  And his personality sounds amazing, adventurous, and you have many fun days ahead of you.

Gucci did the majority of her growing before 6 months and then slowed way down....Until today, when I was carrying her down the stairs she seemed heavier to me, I hope I'm not making her a fatty with the homecooked food. ound: Granted, I haven't been walking her much because she's in heat and I'm paranoid. *sigh*

When is the big day?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, It seemed that when Logan was born it seemed that he was black & darker tan(brown), as he got older it went to tan, and at times it looks silver. His littermate Clark, (who my friend has) Is black and silver - so as Logan gets older, the two of them start to look more and more alike. I am happy that his tan seems to be staying more tan than silver - so far. he is only 10 months old = so who knows!! I am so glad tht you have been able to lelp Leslie heal her heart with a new baby!!


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Leslie:

I'm new to the forum and was wondering what happened to Shadow when I saw this thread. I figured out how to search and found Shadow's story. I found it and couldn't stop reading until I read every line last night. I want to offer my sympathy to you for his loss, that's very very sad.

It's amazing with today's technology to have support from a site like this, huh? People you've not even met with so much understanding and compassion.

All the best wishes to you with your new addition to the family....the new pup is a doll and already loved by so many here!!

Sincerely, Joyce (Soon to be owned by a Hav!)


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Leslie, that picture in your avatar is sooooo cute  How long till he comes home? He's already a very lucky little boy!

Christine


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann- I think I've got a "perma-smile" stuck on my face these days. Thank you for your love and encouragement. I feel as though he belongs to all of us here, I'll just be the one feeding, bathing, potty training, walking, grooming, playing, training,...Hey, does someone want to come help with all this? I'm tired already! :biggrin1:

Cheryl- I would certainly hope you'd stop for awhile to play whenever you're in the neighborhood. This would be the perfect place for a "rest stop" on your way to visit your sons. Come on down!!! I'll make sure Amanda and Dora come, too! Four havs playing together, sounds like heaven :angel:

Jan- Thank you for your "1 cent", my friend. Your thoughts and wisdom are always welcome. You are such a blessing to me. I'm so grateful to God and MyKee for bringing us together for what I hope will be a life-long friendship. :hug:

Kara- I'm glad you like the avatar. I followed Trish's lead and changed it to reflect the present and future, but kept the past in my signature, just like she did w/Quincy.

Joyce- :welcome: to _the best place_ on the web for everything Havanese! Thank you for your sympathy and for reading about our ordeal w/my little Shadow. As you saw, she became everyone's baby and their concern. I don't know how I could have made it through without the amazing support from this family. It is good you've read it, since as a result of what we went through, Shadow and her illness are referred to in the threads now and again, and for someone who is new and doesn't know the story, the reference to it can be confusing.

Not only has the wonderful "Forum family" supported me through one of the most difficult times in my life, they have continued their mind-boggling love, encouragement, and support. But, I'm sure by reading their posts here in this thread, you can see that for yourself. They are too marvelous for words to describe. I'm so glad you've joined us and I'm positive you'll love it here! I can't wait to meet your new one when it arrives!

Christine- Thank you, I think he's pretty cute, too :baby: We haven't decided on an exact date just yet. It will probably be sometime the 1st week of Oct.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! I bet the hiney pictures are precious, and HE was just giving you a manicure
> 
> Love the new avatar!!!  And his personality sounds amazing, adventurous, and you have many fun days ahead of you.
> 
> ...


Home cooking can up the appetite but for goodness sakes, don't tell my husband that. I like eating out  When I used to cook for the dogs, he'd dig into their doggie stew and I'd be left with nothing to eat so their home cooked meals got reduced to <gasp> kibble. 
MyKee comes with a guarantee to make anyone laugh. He's too funny. Little ViKee is the quiet one until MyKee demands that she play...oh boy does she let him know what she's thinking if she wants to sleep. That's my kind of girl :whoo: 
My picture taking has slowed down  I injured my leg and back and have to sit with them on the floor or outside. How lousy is that!!!!! Well at least it got them trained to come when I call them, but still! I feel robbed :violin: 
People asked for pictures a while back but I'm just now feeling up to getting them on here. Here are the two I'm trying to decide between. ViKee is the black girl and Peter is the black and white parti. What a decision! They each have different personalities and look like they may be show potential. I'll know more when they're 8 weeks (they'll be 7 weeks this Sunday). 
I already have black dogs and wind up calling them by each other's name, but then again her personality is darling and she looks nice. With Peter, he's a mellow guy but likes to do different things and is fun to play with. He's looking really nice too. Arrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh 
Want to help? Which would you keep if both were show potential?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Jan- Thank you for your "1 cent", my friend. Your thoughts and wisdom are always welcome. You are such a blessing to me. I'm so grateful to God and MyKee for bringing us together for what I hope will be a life-long friendship. :hug:


I think I'm the lucky one to have you as such a good friend. :hug: :hug: :hug: Getting to know you has been a blessing to me too. :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would pick Peter since you already have black dogs. I love the white strip going up his head and his eyebrows. 

Glad I don't have to make that decision, I would want to keep them all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is why I dont breed - cause I would keep both!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I have been telling you since you posted the ultra sound Peter is coming home to live with me so you have to pick ViKee sorry. I think Pete is very stunning and he has that look in his eye's like he know it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Such a tough decision. They are both adorable. Shelby had a white stripe like Peter does. It is gone to silver now.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I wouldn't want to be in your shoes.  They are both beautiful puppies, but I just love the little girl, she has the most darling expression.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, there is only one answer to your question-- why keep them both of course!!! although I would take which ever one you don't--- they are both so cute---


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

BOTH!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--for those who chose only one dog for you, it looks pretty eve, but I will add my vote for Peter. However, the majority votes you take both and since you posted this, I believe that you will go with the majority.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Jan I have been telling you since you posted the ultra sound Peter is coming home to live with me so you have to pick ViKee sorry. I think Pete is very stunning and he has that look in his eye's like he know it.


You see the same thing I do, that look in his eyes. That's what keeps catching me every time I look at him. 
I think Catherine cried for me when she took Austin because he was the last one here and I was so attached. I cried too, both happy tears because he was going to a great home and tears because he was leaving me. 
I've had so many call me about ViKee and have turned them all down. Geez, I need to get a grip. I did the same with Catherine's Austin until Catherine came along and there was just something special about her. She's still one very special lady in my eyes. 
I'm so blessed to have such wonderful people that adopt my puppies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> You see the same thing I do, that look in his eyes. That's what keeps catching me every time I look at him.
> I think Catherine cried for me when she took Austin because he was the last one here and I was so attached. I cried too, both happy tears because he was going to a great home and tears because he was leaving me.
> I've had so many call me about ViKee and have turned them all down. Geez, I need to get a grip. I did the same with Catherine's Austin until Catherine came along and there was just something special about her. She's still one very special lady in my eyes.
> I'm so blessed to have such wonderful people that adopt my puppies.


Yes Catherine is special but so are you!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Jan--for those who chose only one dog for you, it looks pretty eve, but I will add my vote for Peter. However, the majority votes you take both and since you posted this, I believe that you will go with the majority.


LOL I just might. I breed first for me and am looking for that one very awesome dog that I can keep in the ring with us showing it. I have this lofty goal of winning at the Havanese National and probably many breeders do the same thing so what are the odds? I can still dream and I guess I'd encourage everyone to dream.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Send the entire litter home with Leslie (2/3 can stay at my house!) and you can come back when they are six months and take whichever one you want then!!! Sounds like a great option to me!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Yes Catherine is special but so are you!!!


Thanks Sally, that's sweet of you to say. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> Send the entire litter home with Leslie (2/3 can stay at my house!) and you can come back when they are six months and take whichever one you want then!!! Sounds like a great option to me!
> 
> Amanda


LOL as if I could pry them out of your arms then.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

If you decide to keep Alex, I know of a perefect home for Vikee - mine!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Leslie, I am so so happy for you! :bounce: Your new puppy is beautiful! I hope October comes quickly! Have you heard anything from Shadow's breeder yet?

Jan, you've got a tough choice. I wouldn't begin to know how you'd make it. Flip a coin? I liked Amanda's idea. Send them both home with her and at 6 months pick your favorite for the show ring.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan,
> 
> If you decide to keep Alex, I know of a perefect home for Vikee - mine!!!


She'd be right at home in California with relatives out there. I miss home  I guess you can put a gal in Texas but you can't take California out of her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cindy,
You are now my favorite forum member-one vote for send them both to Amanda! I will keep my favorite agility hopeful! Okay actually I want the little girl now Jan... I saw a photo of Karen's black little girl with a pink purse and I want one- I will even provide the pink purse! Hey, it would go with my new black couch too! I just need to learn photography tips for a black dog!

Amanda

P.S. Brining home 2 puppies... I now will likely have a husband to place!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Leslie, I am so so happy for you! :bounce: Your new puppy is beautiful! I hope October comes quickly! Have you heard anything from Shadow's breeder yet?
> 
> Jan, you've got a tough choice. I wouldn't begin to know how you'd make it. Flip a coin? I liked Amanda's idea. Send them both home with her and at 6 months pick your favorite for the show ring.


MyKee will be in Leslie's arms soon.  Part of the fun is watching them grow from little puppies and the anticipation.....or at least it was for me. I remember dancing on air as I waited for my kids. 
I'd miss all the cute puppy stuff if I sent them to Amanda.....but I'd be willing to bet I'd get them back well trained! Hey, that doesn't sound too bad LOL
I like molding puppies and watching all the darling things they do. It seems that every few days their personalities pop even more and I don't want to miss that. This week they start their leash training. Wow, they're growing up too fast!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Cindy,
> You are now my favorite forum member-one vote for send them both to Amanda! I will keep my favorite agility hopeful! Okay actually I want the little girl now Jan... I saw a photo of Karen's black little girl with a pink purse and I want one- I will even provide the pink purse! Hey, it would go with my new black couch too! I just need to learn photography tips for a black dog!
> 
> Amanda
> ...


Put him on a milk carton. Someone will claim him
LOl sorry, I'm over tired and goofy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I was gonna offer you an even trade... your puppy for my husband-hey he is really good at math. Unfortunately, I don't do trade backs if something comes up wrong!

Amanda (who spent way too much time in the sun at san diego zoo today!)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> I was gonna offer you an even trade... your puppy for my husband-hey he is really good at math. Unfortunately, I don't do trade backs if something comes up wrong!
> 
> Amanda (who spent way too much time in the sun at san diego zoo today!)


Aw, come on, you're making me miss home even more!! I told Steve earlier over dinner that I wanted to go home for Christmas this year. I think he misses doing that too.
Now you're a husband breeder.....without a takeback clause LOLOLOL Is he any good at remodeling a house? My husband is going tooooooo slow for my taste, but then again, I like it nice and neat and it's not with everything we're trying to do. I now have an area in the living room that looks normal though. Oh that makes me happy! You should see my kitchen table. It has wallpaper on it with the cutting pad to make straight cuts, fabric to reupholster my dining room chairs (that aren't done because the &^% electric staple gun I bought doesn't shoot the staples in far enough), and a bunch of needed tools to do other work and here I am with a messed up leg and back. Yikes....couldn't this have waited until after I did all the work? How rude of my body! 
Um....do you rent your husband out? :help:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, My DH is the one you need. He is such a great handyman. Ask Amanda about my kitchen, family room and fireplace mantle...all done by him. Maybe we could work out a deal?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I totally agree about Leslie's husband and will send him down to do some remodeling for MY PUPPY! My husband is not really good at that stuff but he still might need another home!

Amanda

P.S. Jan tell Steve you can go to Eukanuba in December too! I am so excited to go watch that in person!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would keep the black and white parti pup----but what do I know?They are very cute.......Thanks for posting their pictures!(It was me bugging you for pix's)


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow!! I haven't checked this thread recently! Thank you Jan for such sweet comments! I think I peaked your interest when you asked where "Power" now Austin would sleep and I replied ....in my bed next to my other havanese Ollie!! I am sure you knew right then I was a havanese pushover!!! ound: ound:

The babies are *ADORABLE!!!* So I'm not too much help, especially since I have an all black sweetie, Ollie and my cute clown Austin -my black and white baby! So if you try to put emotion aside - (boy- is that a tuff one to do!!) my thoughts are of course the breeding issue! Do you want a little girl to breed and do the puppy thing again or....a manly man to "share" with some lucky female owners??!! You are a fabulous furmommy to the pups! And whose personality fits in better with all your other furbabies? Can you tell if either prance like Bandit and Austin? I just think that is one of the cutest things and people just love that trait!

Well if you come down to pulling straws you may want someone else to do it for you so you won't feel guilty! How about Leslie when you meet her!! Or better yet do a trip to CA - bring the kids - we will do a huge playdate and we can All watch when the "winner" finds out which forever furbaby they will spend their life with!! Now that would be fun!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie,
I love your new avatar and that you kept the reference to Shadow in your signature! Perfect! 

Jan, sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Nothing like puppy kisses though to make you feel better.

We need to have an All California (and visitors) play date somewhere, sometime. Wouldn't that be awesome!

Susan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Awww, I LOVE the new avatar, Leslie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Take care of that back and leg, Jan! Oh, how I know what that feels like. UGH!!! It puts a stop to everything around you and things just pile up. But what are you gonna do? Take one day at a time and hope things go better tomorrow. 

I love the new pics of those two. How cute! I might go for Peter too, I think. Of course, that's probably because I already have two black babies and I love that you can see his eyes and face so nicely. Love the eyebrows and that white streak down his face! Gotta wonder what that will look like in 6 months or a year. 

I think Catherine has the right questions to ask. It goes so way beyond looks, after all. I mean, sure, you want a beautiful Hav to show, but sheesh! They're ALL beautiful! I'd go with choosing the one that struts and prances and is very social without being hyper. But then..... what do I know? You're the breeder and have shown before so you know which to choose, don't you? It has to be hard though! 

Let us know and please keep the pics coming if you can manage it. Take care of yourself, Jan! ((hugs))


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay, I totally agree about Leslie's husband and will send him down to do some remodeling for MY PUPPY! My husband is not really good at that stuff but he still might need another home!
> 
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. Jan tell Steve you can go to Eukanuba in December too! I am so excited to go watch that in person!


His parents live one town away from where they hold it. What are the dates?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I would keep the black and white parti pup----but what do I know?They are very cute.......Thanks for posting their pictures!(It was me bugging you for pix's)


I'm leaning toward the black and white parti because he would be one that we could special and keep in the ring. ViKee is mostly black and it's MY opinion (which could be right or wrong) that a black hav is really tough to special. Next Sunday ViKee and Peter will be evaluated and we'll see how they compare then.
I finally added more pictures to my website of the puppies. I've been lousy at posting pictures since I injured my leg and back. The GREAT news is that my doctor says I passed the acute stage and can see the chiro and get a deep massage to help so I go tomorrow. :whoo: :cheer2: 
http://www.jashavanese.net./puppies.html
http://www.jashavanese.net./puppies7weeks.html


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Wow!! I haven't checked this thread recently! Thank you Jan for such sweet comments! I think I peaked your interest when you asked where "Power" now Austin would sleep and I replied ....in my bed next to my other havanese Ollie!! I am sure you knew right then I was a havanese pushover!!! ound: ound:
> 
> The babies are *ADORABLE!!!* So I'm not too much help, especially since I have an all black sweetie, Ollie and my cute clown Austin -my black and white baby! So if you try to put emotion aside - (boy- is that a tuff one to do!!) my thoughts are of course the breeding issue! Do you want a little girl to breed and do the puppy thing again or....a manly man to "share" with some lucky female owners??!! You are a fabulous furmommy to the pups! And whose personality fits in better with all your other furbabies? Can you tell if either prance like Bandit and Austin? I just think that is one of the cutest things and people just love that trait!


You deserve the nice comments Catherine. You're a wonderful Mommy for Austin. I kept turning everyone down until you came along and you're right, saying he'd be in your bed was a major point in your favor. You should see our bed since we have a standard poodle and 3 havs. Poor Ellie doesn't know how to sleep now that she can't lay on me anymore because of the injury. Lightning used to lay on my chest until he got too heavy. It was always funny to wake up to a nose in my face. It was like he was asking if I was awake. Now he curls up behind my knees. The standard poodle sleeps between us and sometimes sideways across the bed. :rant: She likes to be comfortable and gets too hot if she curls up to us. 
All of the puppies have a great personality and get along well with the other dogs. ViKee thinks she's a princess, Peter just kind of says whatever, it's all good, and MyKee says let's play and get out the camera so I can smile into it. ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Let us know and please keep the pics coming if you can manage it. Take care of yourself, Jan! ((hugs))


Thanks Marj, I'm trying.  Since I had to stop remodeling the house, I get more time sitting on the floor with the puppies so it's all good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my gosh Jan they are all so cute-- I just don't know how you are going to give any of them away---- (except to Leslie of course) I love the black and white parti-girl-- but that little peter has got some real spunk.... Be sure to let us know how the evaluation goes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan the new videos are great. I had to laugh when I played the one of ViKee wanted to play and mom was done, both my boys jumped up when they heard her and started running around looking all over, then Monte started crying at me. I think they were hoping I brought home a new puppy for them to play with.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

My Lilly started whinning and looking for the puppy also. Sympathy whines? Just too cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

The puppies are just beautiful and I am inlove with ViKee!!!!!


----------

